

App Engine Boilerplate, now with HTML5 Boilerplate v2.0 - metachris
http://metachris.org/2011/08/app-engine-boilerplate-2-0-using-html5-boilerplate-v2-on-google-app-engine/

======
metachris
Hope some people may find it useful! Here's a direct link to the repository:
<https://github.com/metachris/appengine-boilerplate>

------
ecaroth
Damn - I spent a bunch of time setting all this stuff up myself about a month
ago. Good to know this project exists and is ready to rock for my next GAE
app!

